# Happy Birthday, Timothy!



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Timothy, have a wonderful day.
kades


----------



## GB (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## spork (Oct 12, 2011)

Got your appetite back for some cake?  Happy Birthday!


----------



## chopper (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy, happy day!  Oh I may need to make a cake to celebrate!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Glad you're feeling better!





kadesma said:


> Happy Birthday Timothy, have a wonderful day.
> kades





GB said:


> Happy Birthday!





spork said:


> Got your appetite back for some cake? Happy Birthday!





chopper said:


> Happy, happy day! Oh I may need to make a cake to celebrate!


 
Thanks to each of you! Sorry it took so long to reply, I forgot where the Birthday thread was! Ha!

I had some BBQ'd pork ribs with the trimmings! Mac salad, coleslaw and my mashed taters and gravy! Then I sat down in the recliner and promptly went to sleep for 3 hours! Ha!

Thanks again to all of you! It's wonderful to have such nice friends!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2011)

give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day.

teach a man to fish and he'll invent sushi. 

happpy birthday, tim-san.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

buckytom said:


> give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day.
> 
> teach a man to fish and he'll invent sushi.
> 
> happpy birthday, tim-san.


 
Thank you Tom! Thank you also for the wonderful laugh!

Shame on me, I ate pork instead of sushi tonight!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  I hope you feel good enough to celebrate.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Anniversary of your womb liberation!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you feel good enough to celebrate.


 
Thanks Andy! I've been sipping one drink for the last 4 hours. Ha! Hard to get a buzz that way!



TATTRAT said:


> Happy Anniversary of your womb liberation!


 
You know the old saying; "Spend 9 months getting out of...and the rest of your life trying to get back in...

Well, if I remember anyway....Ha! 

It's been a fine day!

A bad day above the dirt beats the hell outta the best day under it!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 12, 2011)

hope your day was what you wanted it to be. happy birthday


----------



## hamm4 (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Timothy!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 13, 2011)

babetoo said:


> hope your day was what you wanted it to be. happy birthday


 
It has been, babetoo. I'm alive, I'm in reasonable health and I get to enjoy more life. That's all I need. Each day, I try to find something to make me laugh. So far, I've succeeded for all but a very few days of my life. To me, that makes my life a success! Everything else is secondary to happiness.



hamm4 said:


> Happy Birthday Timothy!


 
Thanks hamm4! It has been a happy one! You and many other friends and family have made it that way for me! How cool is that?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2011)

Did I get home in time???  Happy Birthday Tim!!!

Hugs,
PF


----------



## Timothy (Oct 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did I get home in time??? Happy Birthday Tim!!!
> 
> Hugs,
> PF


 
Thank you Princess Fiona! You posted just in time! I was taking one last look before going to bed to read.

It's been a great day!

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Timothy, time zone excuses apply


----------



## licia (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry I missed your birthday but glad you had a great one.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 13, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Happy birthday Timothy, time zone excuses apply





licia said:


> Sorry I missed your birthday but glad you had a great one.


Thank you both! It was a good day. I'm slowly getting my feet back under me from whatever that bug was I had. My sleep got all turned around and I got only 4 hours last night, but hopefully tonight, everything will be back to normal.

Thank you for the well-wishes!


----------



## Alix (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh geez! Sorry to be late! Happy Birthday Timothy.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 13, 2011)

Alix said:


> Oh geez! Sorry to be late! Happy Birthday Timothy.


 
Ha! You've only saved the best for last, Alix!

Thank you for your good wishes!


----------

